# Odd things on our TT



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I would open this thread to insert strange things about the car! Maybe useful to check differences like these two.. 
Reading forums on internet,Audi,VW..I've found these!
Illuminated cruise control, ADS setting on the vc..is that only for the TTs?!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

No one knows anything?


----------



## tfsifreak (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi ManuTT

Will check on my TTS for the illimunated cruise crontrol in the next 30 mins and report.

What was your first photos/odd thing? The Audi Drive Select Status under the car in the rev counter? I definately have this on mine.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes, the status under the rev counter..the thing is, if that is only for TTs, why it's in a TT?
Anyway, I don't have it in my TT!


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Got the drive select status on my rev counter too.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

TT or TTs?!
Would be better to understand..


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

My TT is not a TTS mate if that helps.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I have the status on my TTS


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

I've got a TT S-line.

My cruise control stalk is not Illuminated. 
The "Dynamic" bit under the rev counter is there on mine. It changes according to the Audi Drive select setting (economy/comfort/auto/dynamic/individual) which is standard on the TT as far as I know.

You're not confusing the ADS with the magnetic ride are you? Mag ride is an option on the TT (is it standard for the TTS?).


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I also have the status on my TTS, don't recall the cruise being illuminated however I'll check tomorrow morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

ads I meant audi drive select options...
so I see it's a problem on my TT if some of you have the status on a TT like mine...


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

My TT is an S line though if that helps.

If some one else with a non s line TT/TTS confirms they don't get then maybe it is an S line and above type thing. :?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I have s-line too and any available option but never had that status since new!


----------



## tfsifreak (Nov 5, 2015)

So I have the status in revcounter as stated (TTS UK 2015) but no matter what i tried, the cruise control never illuminates. 
I even tried a quick run on the dual carriage way at 60 mph - cruise control works but never lights up!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No status, and not illuminated CC. TTS.


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Same as Toshiba here. TT sline.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Definitely see the status in the rev counter but no illumination on the cruise stalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Mine doesn't show the drive select setting in the rev counter either. I'm going to look through the settings today, I have a feeling it's on the car settings menu.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Have seen the setting on mine in the rev counter. Will look again today to see if it's still there or only appears in certain views.

I tend to use the TTS specific screen but I'm pretty sure it was there when I got the car and used the more traditional view for a couple of weeks. In fact I wondered what the 'AUTO' meant. Especially in a manual!


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

TTS: ADS yes, cruise control lever not iluminated.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Blackhawk47 said:


> Mine doesn't show the drive select setting in the rev counter either. I'm going to look through the settings today, I have a feeling it's on the car settings menu.


I'm not alone! But it's not in the setting..nowhere!
I'm starting to think is the mmi firmware


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Gren said:


> Have seen the setting on mine in the rev counter. Will look again today to see if it's still there or only appears in certain views.
> 
> I tend to use the TTS specific screen but I'm pretty sure it was there when I got the car and used the more traditional view for a couple of weeks. In fact I wondered what the 'AUTO' meant. Especially in a manual!


Maybe you mean auto for the full beam..


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

Manu perhaps you're right, there are different firmware versions around. in another forum they were comparing around and they were ranging from 1.20 to 2.29, most of the users reported to have 1.7 if i recall correctly.

mine is 2.29, Mid Jul\15 production.










real pitty firmare upgrades are not avfaiable on myaudi, probably it's a "sensitive" operation audi wants to have it done in their official places...

cheers



ManuTT said:


> Blackhawk47 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine doesn't show the drive select setting in the rev counter either. I'm going to look through the settings today, I have a feeling it's on the car settings menu.
> ...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'll check mine later but is March 2015 and never updated


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Does it depend on the view of your dials ie large or small as I have noticed some information is there or not accordingly?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

My version is 0139..has someone with a TT this firmware version?
The status will appear only with large instruments


----------



## tfsifreak (Nov 5, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> My version is 0139..has someone with a TT this firmware version?
> The status will appear only with large instruments


Will check and report. But I think we are having quite low expectations - what I mean is the following:

- When you decide as a company to ship essentially a modern onboard computer for all functions and read outs on the car (the virtual cockpit), you have also to realize you have just entered the software business. As such, users are entitled and in 2016 expecting updates, bug fixes and progress / update information (changelog, fixes, known issues etc ...) of the software. Instead its kept voluntarily obscure and no communications what so ever 

- Audi and most car manufacturers are not playing ball yet - pretending this is 'secret make-it-more-complex-than-it-is knowledge' that the user (erm ... customer at 30K+ a pop) shouldn't worry about. Let's face it - when they update your software in the dealership, they simply connect an USB or SDcard and use the engineering MMI menu to flash the whole thing. Pretty similar to what you do once a year or so on your wireless router at home.

Audi might effectively sends communications and updates to the dealership, but it is obviously not in the interest of the dealership to reach out to users that are not asking or do not know better (and made to not know better due to the first point).

As a result, it is a mess ... several versions of software are out there, and simply asking which firmware is latest to an Audi dealership is equivalent to speaking chinese to english speakers - they have not a single clue, there is nowhere to find this info easily online and functionality on the myaudi site is abissimal compare to how much tech is in the car.

Car manufacturers better wake up - as cars are packing more technology than before, the software becomes as important as the mechanic (hell mechanic is nothing without software these days) and the sales rep / dealership are still technology idiots - I mean would you expect to buy a computer from a sales person that knows nothing about them? When I picked up my car, connecting my phone to bluetooth was the extend of the 'accompanied set up' ... I have had to discover pretty much everything on the Virtual Cockpit and else by close reading the manual and with the help of all on this forum 

As the Google and Apple of this world are entering car software and electronics, car manufacturers need to either skill up and be equiped to sell modern full of technology cars with software services or just give up on their internal developement and systems and get the next car software from Apple/Google.

So far, it has been inconsistent and bad service you need to triple insist on ... I have nasty bugs in the Virtual Cockpit I will post them now on another thread - I just hope my firmware version is dead old 

/rant_over


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

i totally agree.



tfsifreak said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > My version is 0139..has someone with a TT this firmware version?
> ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Could be much worse, the car could be running apple play... each patch would screw the car, you can only upgrade 2 versions before the car is obsolete and random restarts and crashes.


----------



## tfsifreak (Nov 5, 2015)

haha too right and good point - maybe that's why they still keep details close to their chest.
I still think the comms should be clearer and more in the open - we have now 5 maps updates and we can update - a few years back earlier MMIs were not as friendly so there is progress but seems very slow to me.


----------



## tfsifreak (Nov 5, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> My version is 0139..has someone with a TT this firmware version?
> The status will appear only with large instruments


MMI firmware is 0229 - never updated, car is UK and from Nov 2015


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

On a different note, anyone else having to wind their drivers seat up every day?

Finding my seat slowly drops back during the day and need to put a 1/4 to 1/3 turn in but a bit odd.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

the heated seats set is memorised in the key so, if you turn off the car at 2/3 you'll have the day after the heater at 2/3 and so on..

regards the drops, after few minutes on 3/3, automatically changes to 2/3 and remains there..these few minutes are changeable with Vag com


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

jjg said:


> On a different note, anyone else having to wind their drivers seat up every day?
> 
> Finding my seat slowly drops back during the day and need to put a 1/4 to 1/3 turn in but a bit odd.


Time for a trip to the dealers.



ManuTT said:


> regards the drops, after few minutes on 3/3, automatically changes to 2/3 and remains there..these few minutes are changeable with Vag com


Noticed that the other day. Timed it this morning - 10 minutes.


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

I dont know if has already been raised: pax seat, sport seat, there is an object compartment at the bottom like the one on the mk2 , very handy but there's an hole on the bottom . I found a hiviz from factory any other object would fall outside . Why they didn't design the bottom as well ?!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

The car decided to give me a view of the Med off Nice in the South of France today. I had been playing with the map, though. Holidays...










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It's sad you can't see these places while you're driving..or bettere,Street view doesn't work if your not stopped,but maybe you can keep that picture in the vc!!
I didn't try yet!


----------



## Mulski (Nov 29, 2015)

Strange setup is the wing mirror heater switch does not appear to be connected to the rear window heater, so if you leave the wing mirror switch facing rear wards the wing mirror heaters are permanently on. Why have two separate controls...?

Cheers


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Mulski said:


> Strange setup is the wing mirror heater switch does not appear to be connected to the rear window heater, so if you leave the wing mirror switch facing rear wards the wing mirror heaters are permanently on. Why have two separate controls...?
> 
> Cheers


Yep, I thought this was a step backwards. I asked the salesman when I picked mine up and he suggested that it only came on below a certain temperature. Not sure whether he's right or not and as usual the manual isn't that clear.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't really see any need to have the two linked. Most of the time I only use the mirror heaters to clear fine rain drops off the mirrors, rarely need to defrost them. Whereas the rear window heater is needed when the windows mist up inside the car, which can happen any time of the year, and which doesn't affect the mirrors on the outside. :?


----------



## 44cmn (Jan 9, 2013)

I've just picked up my Sline Quattro and the drive us excellent. Still struggling with the music interface but I have my son in the case.

I've noticed that at the bottom left of the Rev counter is Ready and Off. I'll have a look at the manual at the weekend but if anyone could let me know what they mean it would save me an hour or two
Thanks


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Ready is when start&stop system is active..the car is off but Audi has make it nice and put ready!


----------



## 44cmn (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks very much.


----------



## Ollie W (Oct 4, 2015)

Can't seem to get the left door mirror to come down when I reverse...


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I believe that you have to do it through the menu and it is perhaps dependent on where the mirror switch is.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

If you have this option, you have to select the passenger mirror with the joystick before the reverse


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

ManuTT - about the street view stationary-only restriction, have you looked into the possibility of removing that in VCDS?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I didn't think it at all...I'm not a google heart fan and sincerely, it's already difficult scroll the map, do it and plus use street view while driving is a bit crazy!


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

This is (ironically) hard to say. But I have a problem with flaccid seat belts! It could be a Roadster thing, but they flop about all over the place. They never retract properly and just hang there, sometimes hanging out of the seat ready to get caught in the door. Anyone else, or do I need to seek help?!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Seek help Sherry. Now you mention it, they don't exactly retract back quickly, but never flop about.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Hi Sherry. Same in my roadster. It's because the loops which the belt passes through at the sides of the seat are too tight to allow them to slide. I feed mine back in manually at present. If they don't bed in I'll think of an alternative.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I have the loops on the seats in my coupe, I assume it's one seat for both roadster and coupe these days 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

You need to get that sorted. My wife dented the inside of the door and the door shut on her Mini with the metal fastener not retracting properly. 
Mind you that was her fault for always getting the belt twisted and being cack-handed. :lol:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> This is (ironically) hard to say. But I have a problem with flaccid seat belts! It could be a Roadster thing, but they flop about all over the place. They never retract properly and just hang there, sometimes hanging out of the seat ready to get caught in the door. Anyone else, or do I need to seek help?!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


hey, I've just noticed it yesterday...sometime, them are a bit flaccid! I' don't really use more often seat belt but I saw it's not tight lately..


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

it's driving me crazy!
Why there is a no s-line TT with normal seats?!
And 17" wheels..


----------



## gixerste (Dec 13, 2010)

The fact that you can't have detailed information on DAB radio i.e. telling you what the artist and song title that is playing. It's been on all car DAB radios I've used before including a Vauxhall Corsa rental car,so a bit disappointed that Audi can't manage it on their system


----------

